

New Secure-Filters NPM Module for Simpler Output Sanitization - adamdennis
https://goinstant.com/blog/new-securefilters-npm-module-for-simpler-output-sanitization

======
ppierald
Always happy to see new input sanitization libraries, but most don't deal with
the especially difficult problem of safe subsets of HTML. i.e. How to accept
html from an untrusted source, apply whitelisted tag/attribute combinations,
and ensure safe output.

------
ianl
The github repo can be found at [https://www.github.com/goinstant/secure-
filters](https://www.github.com/goinstant/secure-filters)

